# 1996 dodge air conditioning problem



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
So for the past year now, my a/c clutch has been broken, and I finally replaced the compressor 3 days ago. After fully charging the system, the compressor still fails to start. Here is what I checked.

The coil in the compressor
The high pressure port, both sides
The a/c clutch relay
The vehicle side of the low pressure port.

Wondering if anyone knows where to find the wiring diagrams for the a/c unit, or has any possible ideas that can help. 

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

If the original AC clutch coil was shorted, it probably popped the fuse in the PDC (underhood fuse box).

If you jump the low pressure cut-out switch wiring, does the compressor clutch activate (engine needs to be running)?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

GPS;793359 said:


> If the original AC clutch coil was shorted, it probably popped the fuse in the PDC (underhood fuse box).
> 
> If you jump the low pressure cut-out switch wiring, does the compressor clutch activate (engine needs to be running)?


The original clutch coil was not shorted, but the spring snapped that engages the clutch, Is that the fuse box right behind the battery? I have tried jumping the low and high pressure switch, and it doesn't kick on.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

If I remember correctly, that's where the PDC is on that year Dodge. I'd definitely start there.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I already checked the a/c clutch relay, it is not bad, I swapped it with the horn relay, and still I had no a/c clutch. other thoughts?

Thanks,
aaron


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

With the engine running, and AC selected, you should have power to the AC relay terminals that correspond to pins 30 and 85 marked on the relay. The terminal that goes to 86 on the relay should be the ground feed from the PCM to latch the relay.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I will check it out in the morning, I appreciate the help alot, thanks! where abouts in MA are you located, im out of ashburnham.

Thanks,
aaron


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Aaron,

I'm out in Grafton. Hope we can get this resolved for you. I'll try my best to answer any questions. 


Ken


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

I know this is an old post. But i have the service manual in PDF for the dodges. If you or anyone needs it let me know and i can put it someplace you guys can download it


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

lotec25;811730 said:


> I know this is an old post. But i have the service manual in PDF for the dodges. If you or anyone needs it let me know and i can put it someplace you guys can download it


Well it's only an old post because I haven't had the time to look into the a/c more. But that would be awesome if you can help me out with that. Either you can send me a p/m for my e mail address or try and post it up here.
Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

PM sent with the link. just pass it on, has helped me a few times. If anyone else needs it let me know.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks again!
Aaron


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

more then one way to skin a cat.

http://shell.reverse.net/~lotec/Files/DodgeRam.pdf

there yea go let me know if this helps


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah I got it off the first one that you posted from the msg you sent. It works amazing.

Thanks again!!
Aaron


----------

